Ask HN: What are the best websites to learn programming languages? - Onixelen
======
michaelknight
\- set yourself a goal (simple todo app in node.js + react)

\- read about technologies: first google match on tutorials (javascript
language fundamentals, node.js, react)

\- build it: it will be very bad. \- build it again: it will be bad \- build
it again: it will be not that bad

during build google for the problems you have, look for solutions, other
options and patterns.

repeat 10-15 times. you are done.

